
‘I Forgot My PIN’: An Epic Tale of Losing $30,000 in Bitcoin - subdane
https://www.wired.com/story/i-forgot-my-pin-an-epic-tale-of-losing-dollar30000-in-bitcoin/
======
simonblack
Wealth that you can't hold, see or touch is imaginary. Wealth that relies on
electricity doesn't really exist in the real world.

The population of Puerto Rico is discovering that only physical cash is
usable, because the lack of electricity means that the so-called wealth
accessible by plastic card is no more available than the surface of the moon.

~~~
x09as-d09asd213
Wealth that you can't use, eat or produce is imaginary. Wealth that relies on
paper doesn't really exist in the real world.

The population of the post apocalypse is discovering that only old fashioned
trading is usable, because the lack of resources means that the so-called
wealth accessible by paper scraps is no more available than the surface of the
moon.

~~~
prostoalex
Wealth doesn't usually _rely_ on paper, paper is just used as a transaction
medium. A wealth storage instrument would be a piece of a real estate, land,
shares of a publicly traded company. It's usually converted to paper currency
for convenience, but it doesn't have to if we had an easy way to transfer
assets themselves to one another.

------
bhhaskin
This is just dumb. Would you stick your social security card or birth
certificate under daughters pillow? No. you would put it in a safe place. If
you want to make sure family members know about something in case something
happens to you then you put it in a safe place and leave instructions.

